

'Operation Choke Point' May Be Root of Porn Star Bank Account Closings - sehugg
http://reason.com/blog/2014/04/28/doj-operation-chokepoint-and-porn-stars

======
hga
Wikipedia on it, prior to it getting extended to more "undesirables":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Choke_Point](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Choke_Point)

Reason mentioned "ammunition sales" as a target; one would expect this to be
low level until after the election, since it would be unwise to get 10s of
millions of gun owners even more upset at the Obama Administration's stark and
murderous lawlessness in our areas, and the Democratic controlled Senate that
enables this.

------
gregpilling
This is unsettling. What other 'undesirable' businesses or people will have
their accounts closed?

